# Looking for Minipoo Easten Canada preferably - open to other places



## blueroan (Dec 28, 2015)

Hello! I'm starting a search for my own dog and it will be a working dog for two reasons. First, I am hearing impaired and I do not qualify for a service dog in my current living conditions. So I am to train and certify one myself. And I am qualified to do so for the second reason: I am a couple months shy of completing my dog training certification and it would be VASTLY helpful if I had my own dog to work with clients. So dual job haha. With my current home, a minipoodle would fit best as I find a toy a little small for my needs and the people here would be intimidated with a Standard. I would prefer something on the larger side and preferably not black but obviously I won't be too choosy except in the way of temperament.

My Honey's breeder I decided NOT to go to because I found Honey's litter a bit on the nervous side (i am in contact with two of her brothers at times) and they all diplay similar traits. I have also seen a few others from this breeder and they are wonderful well cared for dogs but not the sort I need in the long run for what i have in mind. 

Gender doesn't matter, I do prefer the girls but boys are awesome too lol

I live in Ottawa, Ontario tho I am willing to possiby ship for the right dog depending on expenses.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi, 

Until some other folks drop by, I'll drop the link to the Breeder List I've been compiling in case you hadn't seen it. Post #39 is the most current update. Not knowing how you'd feel about border crossing, or how that would work right now but the Upper Midwest and Northeast have some nice mini breeders. Check the Multi State listings at the top also. 
I've got some Canadian listings too but nowhere near as many yet. I'll be forever gathering breeders . 









🐩 Breeders Listed by Location 🐩 Plus Additional Resources 🐩


Our breeder is terrific. Her standards are beautiful and have such wonderful temperaments: Michelle Birchard, New Destiny Flourtown, PA Cleo's sire is Sam, who belongs to a member of the forum here.




www.poodleforum.com


----------

